# any tips to get frogs breeding again???



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

My "New River" Tinc. pair laid their first two clutches of 7 and 4 eggs. I managed to salvage only 1 egg from the second clutch. The tadpole seems very healthy. They stopped laying eggs and I have even added an extra laying site under a cork bark roof (similar to a coco-hut). They layed in a film cannister the last times. I now know a film cannister is a bit small for this species but I put it back in just to see if they preferred it. This is my first and only pair of frogs so I dont have any breeding experience. Just curious if there are any tips anyone can share that might get them interested in laying again.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Give them time. Provided that you are feeding them well, using supplements, keeping the viv humidity in the right level and keeping the temperature in the right range, they will do fine for you.

My New River pair will go on a breeding spurt then take a break for weeks at a time. I used to wonder what was going on but over time have come to appreciate that it is probably better for them to take breaks as it allows the female to build up nutrients.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats kinda what I was hoping to hear. The only thing that I can thik of is the temps are getting too high. Last time I took temps it was at 77-78 F. And its been getting hotter here so it may get up to 80 or so inside the viv. with the light on (too high). I have a house fan pointing on the viv light from the side but it does not seem to help much. :? Thanks for your input Bill.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Our new rivers do the same thing. But, my wild caught female is also an egg eater at times. So, they might be eatting eggs.

Regardless, your patience will pay off.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

melissa68 said:


> Our new rivers do the same thing. But, my wild caught female is also an egg eater at times. So, they might be eatting eggs.
> 
> Regardless, your patience will pay off.


I will keep that in mind. I wasnt aware that this species practiced that behavior at all. I check on them at least 5-10 times a day so Im pretty sure I would have noticed it unless they eat the eggs immediately after laying. I am just very happy to now know the sex of both frogs for sure now that they have produced a tad. I hoping its just a matter of patience because I would like to rear this tad and learn a lot more about rearing tads before I get anymore eggs. But I would be happy if they laid some more before it gets too hot.


----------



## Brandon Knowles (Mar 23, 2007)

try not checking on them 10 times a day.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: new river tincs breeding*

I have a similiar problem, but its my azureus that stop breeding. i agree with brandon though. if you check on them that much, they might get scared and stop any breeding activity. i usually feed and spray the tank in the morning, then don't come back until around 12 or 13 hours later. it seems to work a little because i com home to find them on the cocohut somtimes stroking each other. just haven't found many eggs :? . good luck  

bryan


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

There is good advice in this thread. Especially the advice about being patient and leaving them alone. Stay out of the viv and let them do their thing. Just get your temp and moisture in range, keep them well fed and let nature take its course.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

When I have a difficult to breed species, I might only check for eggs 1 to 2 times a week, if that. Remember - it will take eggs more than 10 days to hatch - so you shouldn't miss a clutch. 

If they go bad before you get them, they probably would have gone bad anyways. 

Just give them as much peace and quiet as possible - and only open the tank to feed or spray.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

melissa68 said:


> When I have a difficult to breed species, I might only check for eggs 1 to 2 times a week, if that. Remember - it will take eggs more than 10 days to hatch - so you shouldn't miss a clutch.
> 
> If they go bad before you get them, they probably would have gone bad anyways.
> 
> Just give them as much peace and quiet as possible - and only open the tank to feed or spray.


I do not open the tank except when spraying or feeding. Other wise I sneak up on them and look throught the glass. They seem to not even notice me when I carefully and quietly approach. Im not always looking for eggs when I watch them....they are just interesting to watch. Its nothing new to them. Ive been doing that since they were juveniles. Even though I said I check on them 5-10 times the lid is only opened 2-3 times a day to feed/spray. I can see the laying sites if I look through the glass and all the plants.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

*breeding tincts*

Tincts are somewhat seasonal. When I worked in Florida we had about 50 pairs of tincts and many of them bred for weeks at a time and then stopped. Sometimes they would start back up and sometimes not, but if you wait the frogs will start again on there own time. With some tincts you need to watch the males as some females will bully them or intimidate them, usually this happened with larger tincts like citronella or table mtn. We would remove the males and give them time to recoup and put on some weight, usually upon reintroducing the couple they would breed within a day or two. The female will get very excited to see the male and chase him around stroking his back with her front leg. Our tanks were pretty simple, hunk of pothos, water bowl and breeding hut. I wouldn't worry about walking by the tank and opening the tank to feed or water. The frogs will do what they do. You do want to avoid rearranging the tank or changing the environment, find a routine and keep it up. One other thing to consider is food. Tincts are larger frogs so feed them, lots of crickets properly gut loaded and hydrated, flies and if possible waxworms once in awhile. Eggs take a huge amount of energy in the form of nutrition and that includes some fat, which wax worms are a good source. Frogs that lay large amounts of eggs such as Phyllobates and Epipes will have better egg quality if you supplement the females with wax worms periodically. Most tincts seem to prefer smaller insects over larger ones, so feed often. Provide them a hut they can get in and out of and have enough room to turn around and do the dance. If the frogs feel secure in their tank they will do fine. Also as the frogs mature and get older they will be more regular from year to year and you will get a feel for their schedule.

Hope this helps or at least gives you some points to ponder
ERic


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Eric......the way you word it seems to help a bit more than others. I appreciate you taking the time to post your point of view! It helps.

There are a lot of people here in the forum that seem to enjoy "talking down" to others and wasting space with agressive comments. I thought this site was a place to learn and to share knowledge. Why are people so willing to criticise without adding any helpful info? If criticism is helpful then I think that is great but if there is no help then who needs it.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

As was said in the previous thread, a shallow water bowl helps. I often see both males and females sit and soak up in it every now and then. Actually, I'll know I have eggs when the male and female take turns soaking in the water bowl. I dont typically check under the hut until a week, or so later.

If you hand mist, do so more frequently. I re-adjust my misting frequency around the spring time, so that it matches up with the weather outside. Afterall, the little folks are a great living barometer.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a water dish in their cage and see them use it almost every day. I have been misting more frequently for a while now.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Sometimes a variation in misting/humidity/temperature can trigger breeding. My Panguanas are somewhat tempermental about laying. They will only breed when I turn off the misting system for a few days. I haven't had this particular problem with my tincs, but it's something to try.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

Dane said:


> Sometimes a variation in misting/humidity/temperature can trigger breeding. My Panguanas are somewhat tempermental about laying. They will only breed when I turn off the misting system for a few days. I haven't had this particular problem with my tincs, but it's something to try.


I think its worth a try....probably wouldnt hurt. I have heard elsewhere about giving darts a dryer period of a month or more and then start misting more often to trigger them. Theres probably more to it.... but I dont know. Thanks for your input.


----------

